# anchor effecting are shaft



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jelmore said:


> I've been shooting a new hinge(longhorn 3) everything going good. Shooting real consistent from short range. Bare shaft hitting with fletched. I shoot one fletched beside my bullseye and then practice with one bare shaft on the bullseye, paying attention to the bare shaft each shot. I can shoot for awhile with my bare shaft hitting dead perfect with my fletched arrow but then I come back and my bare shaft starts hitting nock left. I'm pretty sure its inconsistency with my anchor from the new release. My question is, what am I doing with the release head to cause this? Is it too close to my face, too far away? etc. thanks


Soooo many possibilities.

1) burying the nock into your face?...side pressure
2) nock is sliding back on your face...assuming a right handed shooter..so inconsistent bow arm elbow bend, so nock slides too far back?
3) feet/tips of shoes/stance is not consistent...so, if your feet are slightly more open, then shoulders are slightly more open, so nock slides back on face
4) hips alignment..if a right handed shooter, twists hips counterclockwise more than usual, this opens the shoulders and nock slides back on face
4) release hand rotation...release hand knuckles assume a FLATTER than usual angle, resulting in a more SIDEWAYS miss pattern
5) backbone alignment...leaning more backwards than usual? this results in nock sliding BACKWARDS on the face

see a pattern?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jelmore said:


> I've been shooting a new hinge(longhorn 3) everything going good. Shooting real consistent from short range. Bare shaft hitting with fletched. I shoot one fletched beside my bullseye and then practice with one bare shaft on the bullseye, paying attention to the bare shaft each shot. I can shoot for awhile with my bare shaft hitting dead perfect with my fletched arrow but then I come back and my bare shaft starts hitting nock left. I'm pretty sure its inconsistency with my anchor from the new release. My question is, what am I doing with the release head to cause this? Is it too close to my face, too far away? etc. thanks


One other thing to consider.

Bow hand grip technique.


----------



## jelmore (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

